# What Democrats are saying about Uber lyf



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Old Spanish and Irish proverb "when the river sounds, carries water." Basically when you hear a rumor long enough most likely it's true.

Skip to main content DONATE Search&#8230; "Corruption Isn't Just Another Scandal. It's the Rot Beneath All of Them": That's where we explain why Mother Jones is going big with a new Corruption Project. We aim to hire, build a team, and do time-intensive reporting to understand corruption as a pattern, not just isolated incidents. If you like how that sounds, help us go all in with a tax-deductible donation today. Donate POLITICS 7 HOURS AGO Here's What Democratic Presidential Candidates Are Saying About the Uber Strike "I stand with the Uber and Lyft drivers." Tonya Riley TONYA RILEY Fellow Bio In March, Uber and Lyft drivers protested in front of an Uber's Los Angeles office over a 25 percent cut in pay. Scott Varley/SCNG via ZUMA On Wednesday, thousands of Lyft and Uber drivers will protest low pay, a lack of benefits and poor working conditions from the companies in eight cities across the country. They will have the support of several prominent 2020 Democratic presidential candidates. Advertise with Mother Jones Mother Jones asked 16 Democratic presidential campaigns if they plan to honor the strike. Representatives for Andrew Yang, Eric Swalwell, Cory Booker, Tim Ryan, and Kristen Gillibrand affirmed that their campaigns would honor the strike. Tulsi Gabbard, Beto O'Rourke, Jay Inslee, Julian Castro, John Hickenlooper, Kamala Harris, and Joe Biden did not respond; Bernie Sanders and Elizabeth Warren also did not respond, but they have both publicly expressed for striking workers in the past. Bernie Sanders ✔ @BernieSanders Uber says it can't pay its drivers more money, but rewarded its CEO with nearly $50 million last year. People who work for multibillion-dollar companies should not have to work 70 or 80 hours a week to get by. I stand with the Uber and Lyft drivers going on strike on May 8. 49.8K 2:49 PM - May 3, 2019 Twitter Ads info and privacy 11.9K people are talking about this Warren tweeted her support of a driver strike in March and has criticized Uber's labor practices for the ways they keep the middle class from achieving economic stability. Elizabeth Warren ✔ @ewarren [email protected] and @Lyft executives are preparing to cash in by taking their companies public, so they're squeezing their drivers and slashing their pay. The drivers are fighting for living wages and better working conditions-and I stand with them.https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/uber-lyft-drivers-los-angeles-strike-over-pay-working-conditions-n987276 &#8230; 3,534 10:31 AM - Mar 30, 2019 Twitter Ads info and privacy Uber and Lyft drivers in Los Angeles strike over pay, working conditions "I'm drowning in this gig economy," one striking driver told NBC News. nbcnews.com 1,075 people are talking about this SIGN UP FOR OUR NEWSLETTERS Subscribe and we'll send Mother Jones straight to your inbox. Email Even as 2020 contenders sharply criticize the tech industry's unregulated power, rideshares have become central to modern campaign operations. According to first quarter campaign filings, Democrats have already collectively spent more than $10,000 on Uber and nearly $7,000 Lyft rides. In their campaigns' first quarter, Warren, Yang, and Harris spent the most on rideshares-about $3,000 each. Buttigieg's campaign, which exclusively used Uber, reported spending around $600. Castro dropped the least, spending a little more than $400. Worker criticism of Uber and Lyft gets at a key labor issue-a side effect of the gig economy is that many workers are without the protections and benefits afforded by traditional jobs. But over the past five years of organizing, the efforts of rideshare drivers have resulted in some change-New York City passed the first law in the country to require Uber to pay its drivers $17.22 hourly minimum in December. But federally, gig workers are even less protected under the Trump administration. In late April, the Department of Labor issued an opinion letter to an unnamed "virtual marketplace company" that the company's "service providers" would be classified as contractors under the Fair Labor Standards Act. In contrast, many 2020 Democrats have used their congressional offices to champion gig workers and demand dramatic labor reforms. Sens. Cory Booker, Gillibrand, and Sanders all co-sponsored legislation that would increase bargaining rights for employees misclassified as independent contractors. Similar legislation was also sponsored by Senators Kamala Harris and Warren during the last congressional session. Indeed, nearly every 2020 Democratic candidate has expressed support for a $15 minimum wage. Advertise with Mother Jones "Big corporations like Uber and Lyft have a responsibility to their employees, but in order to pad their bottom lines, these companies twist themselves in knots to deny their workers rights and benefits," Evan Lukaske, national press secretary for the Gillibrand campaign, said in a statement. "The solution is to empower these workers and force these corporations to the table." Other candidates also emphasized the need to support workers. "Cory supports the Uber and Lyft drivers striking tomorrow across the country and supports their fight for higher wages and greater job security," Booker press secretary Sabrina Singh wrote in a statement to Mother Jones. "As our labor market continues to change, we must redouble our efforts to ensure a living wage and meaningful benefits for all. In solidarity, Cory will not be crossing any picket lines tomorrow." "Technology has opened whole new frontiers of business and opportunity, but we can't forget that working men and women are still the lifeblood of our economy in every sector," said Rep. Eric Swalwell in a statement to Mother Jones. "I'll always stand with working Americans." GET OUR AWARD-WINNING MAGAZINE Save big on a full year of investigations, ideas, and insights. Subscribe The support for striking workers has been a common theme in the 2020 race so far. During a 10-day strike by Shop & Stop supermarket employees in New England, Sen. Amy Klobuchar and Mayor Pete Buttigieg showed up on the picket line, as did Massachusetts Sen. Elizabeth Warren, while other candidates offered statements of support. Neither Klobuchar or Buttigieg's campaigns responded to Mother Jones' request for comment. Democratic candidates have also met with organizations like American Federation of Teachers, International Association of Machinists and Aerospace Workers, and participated in a forum for Service Employees International Union workers. The protest is planned in advance of the launch of Uber's IPO on Thursday. Similar protests in California were staged before Lyft went public in April. "We provide an essential service, but Uber and Lyft investors are only ones reaping the benefits," said Karim Bayumi, a Lyft driver in a statement released by Drivers United LA. "Our picket and rally will show that rideshare drivers will not be invisible-we demand justice." Respective protests in New York will be led by the New York Taxi Workers Alliance, as well the Independent Drivers Guild. Drivers in DC, San Francisco, Atlanta, Philadelphia, and Boston also plan to strike. ONE MORE THING And it's a big one. Mother Jones is launching a new Corruption Project to do deep, time-intensive reporting on the corruption that is both the cause and result of the crisis in our democracy. The more we thought about how Mother Jones can have the most impact right now, the more we realized that so many stories come down to corruption: People with wealth and power putting their interests first-and often getting away with it. Our goal is to understand how we got here and how we might get out. We're aiming to create a reporting position dedicated to uncovering corruption, build a team, and let them investigate for a year-publishing our stories in a concerted window: a special issue of our magazine, video and podcast series, and a dedicated online portal so they don't get lost in the daily deluge of headlines and breaking news. We want to go all in, and we've got seed funding to get started-but we're looking to raise $500,000 in donations this spring so we can go even bigger. You can read about why we think this project is what the moment demands and what we hope to accomplish-and if you like how it sounds, please help us go big with a tax-deductible donation today. Donate Now RELATED This Researcher Rode 5,000 Miles With Uber to Understand the Gig Economy TONYA RILEY New York Just Became the First City to Give Uber Drivers a Minimum Wage TONYA RILEY Uber Has a Powerful New Opponent: Elizabeth Warren INAE OH Pelosi and Schumer "This Is the Moment to Throw Down": Dems Clash Over Prescription Drug Prices KARA VOGHT Advertise with Mother Jones WE RECOMMEND John Bolton and Mike Pompeo Have Gotten a Lot of Things Wrong About Venezuela DAN SPINELLI Jack Dorsey's Diet Is Wacky. Is it Also Dangerous? TOM PHILPOTT Here's What Democratic Presidential Candidates Are Saying About the Uber Strike TONYA RILEY Mike Pompeo Admitted the Arctic Is Melting. He Just Didn't Mention Why. DAN SPINELLI Advertise with Mother Jones LATEST One Person's Downsizing Becomes a New Citizen's Treasure DAVID BEARD At Big DC Shindig, Trump Courts GOP Fundraisers Who Shunned Him in 2016 RUSS CHOMA AND DAVID CORN Schumer Accuses McConnell of "Aiding and Abetting" the Russians PEMA LEVY Georgia Governor Brian Kemp Just Banned Abortions After Six Weeks. Black Female Lawmakers Aren't Having It. MARISA ENDICOTT Advertise with Mother Jones VIEW COMMENTS Independent. In print. In your mailbox. Inexpensive, too! Subscribe today and get a full year of Mother Jones for just $12. Subscribe Mother Jones Magazine Cover : May + June 2019 June 2019 podcast Smart. Fearless. Audio. It's us but for your ears. Listen on Apple Podcasts. Subscribe » Looking for news you can trust? Subscribe to our free newsletters. Your email here ABOUT Our Staff Financials Jobs Events Contact Us SUPPORT Ways to Give Advertise With Us Store SUBSCRIBE Magazine Subscriptions Give a Gift Subscription Email Newsletters Podcasts Customer Service Copyright © 2019 Mother Jones and the Foundation for National Progress. All Rights Reserved. Terms of Service Privacy Policy Powered by WordPress.com VIP


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

too many words


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> too many words


He gets paid by the word.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

No Prisoners said:


> Old Spanish and Irish proverb "when the river sounds, carries water." Basically when you hear a rumor long enough most likely it's true.
> 
> Skip to main content DONATE Search&#8230; "Corruption Isn't Just Another Scandal. It's the Rot Beneath All of Them": That's where we explain why Mother Jones is going big with a new Corruption Project. We aim to hire, build a team, and do time-intensive reporting to understand corruption as a pattern, not just isolated incidents. If you like how that sounds, help us go all in with a tax-deductible donation today. Donate POLITICS 7 HOURS AGO Here's What Democratic Presidential Candidates Are Saying About the Uber Strike "I stand with the Uber and Lyft drivers." Tonya Riley TONYA RILEY Fellow Bio In March, Uber and Lyft drivers protested in front of an Uber's Los Angeles office over a 25 percent cut in pay. Scott Varley/SCNG via ZUMA On Wednesday, thousands of Lyft and Uber drivers will protest low pay, a lack of benefits and poor working conditions from the companies in eight cities across the country. They will have the support of several prominent 2020 Democratic presidential candidates. Advertise with Mother Jones Mother Jones asked 16 Democratic presidential campaigns if they plan to honor the strike. Representatives for Andrew Yang, Eric Swalwell, Cory Booker, Tim Ryan, and Kristen Gillibrand affirmed that their campaigns would honor the strike. Tulsi Gabbard, Beto O'Rourke, Jay Inslee, Julian Castro, John Hickenlooper, Kamala Harris, and Joe Biden did not respond; Bernie Sanders and Elizabeth Warren also did not respond, but they have both publicly expressed for striking workers in the past. Bernie Sanders ✔ @BernieSanders Uber says it can't pay its drivers more money, but rewarded its CEO with nearly $50 million last year. People who work for multibillion-dollar companies should not have to work 70 or 80 hours a week to get by. I stand with the Uber and Lyft drivers going on strike on May 8. 49.8K 2:49 PM - May 3, 2019 Twitter Ads info and privacy 11.9K people are talking about this Warren tweeted her support of a driver strike in March and has criticized Uber's labor practices for the ways they keep the middle class from achieving economic stability. Elizabeth Warren ✔ @ewarren [email protected] and @Lyft executives are preparing to cash in by taking their companies public, so they're squeezing their drivers and slashing their pay. The drivers are fighting for living wages and better working conditions-and I stand with them.https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/uber-lyft-drivers-los-angeles-strike-over-pay-working-conditions-n987276 &#8230; 3,534 10:31 AM - Mar 30, 2019 Twitter Ads info and privacy Uber and Lyft drivers in Los Angeles strike over pay, working conditions "I'm drowning in this gig economy," one striking driver told NBC News. nbcnews.com 1,075 people are talking about this SIGN UP FOR OUR NEWSLETTERS Subscribe and we'll send Mother Jones straight to your inbox. Email Even as 2020 contenders sharply criticize the tech industry's unregulated power, rideshares have become central to modern campaign operations. According to first quarter campaign filings, Democrats have already collectively spent more than $10,000 on Uber and nearly $7,000 Lyft rides. In their campaigns' first quarter, Warren, Yang, and Harris spent the most on rideshares-about $3,000 each. Buttigieg's campaign, which exclusively used Uber, reported spending around $600. Castro dropped the least, spending a little more than $400. Worker criticism of Uber and Lyft gets at a key labor issue-a side effect of the gig economy is that many workers are without the protections and benefits afforded by traditional jobs. But over the past five years of organizing, the efforts of rideshare drivers have resulted in some change-New York City passed the first law in the country to require Uber to pay its drivers $17.22 hourly minimum in December. But federally, gig workers are even less protected under the Trump administration. In late April, the Department of Labor issued an opinion letter to an unnamed "virtual marketplace company" that the company's "service providers" would be classified as contractors under the Fair Labor Standards Act. In contrast, many 2020 Democrats have used their congressional offices to champion gig workers and demand dramatic labor reforms. Sens. Cory Booker, Gillibrand, and Sanders all co-sponsored legislation that would increase bargaining rights for employees misclassified as independent contractors. Similar legislation was also sponsored by Senators Kamala Harris and Warren during the last congressional session. Indeed, nearly every 2020 Democratic candidate has expressed support for a $15 minimum wage. Advertise with Mother Jones "Big corporations like Uber and Lyft have a responsibility to their employees, but in order to pad their bottom lines, these companies twist themselves in knots to deny their workers rights and benefits," Evan Lukaske, national press secretary for the Gillibrand campaign, said in a statement. "The solution is to empower these workers and force these corporations to the table." Other candidates also emphasized the need to support workers. "Cory supports the Uber and Lyft drivers striking tomorrow across the country and supports their fight for higher wages and greater job security," Booker press secretary Sabrina Singh wrote in a statement to Mother Jones. "As our labor market continues to change, we must redouble our efforts to ensure a living wage and meaningful benefits for all. In solidarity, Cory will not be crossing any picket lines tomorrow." "Technology has opened whole new frontiers of business and opportunity, but we can't forget that working men and women are still the lifeblood of our economy in every sector," said Rep. Eric Swalwell in a statement to Mother Jones. "I'll always stand with working Americans." GET OUR AWARD-WINNING MAGAZINE Save big on a full year of investigations, ideas, and insights. Subscribe The support for striking workers has been a common theme in the 2020 race so far. During a 10-day strike by Shop & Stop supermarket employees in New England, Sen. Amy Klobuchar and Mayor Pete Buttigieg showed up on the picket line, as did Massachusetts Sen. Elizabeth Warren, while other candidates offered statements of support. Neither Klobuchar or Buttigieg's campaigns responded to Mother Jones' request for comment. Democratic candidates have also met with organizations like American Federation of Teachers, International Association of Machinists and Aerospace Workers, and participated in a forum for Service Employees International Union workers. The protest is planned in advance of the launch of Uber's IPO on Thursday. Similar protests in California were staged before Lyft went public in April. "We provide an essential service, but Uber and Lyft investors are only ones reaping the benefits," said Karim Bayumi, a Lyft driver in a statement released by Drivers United LA. "Our picket and rally will show that rideshare drivers will not be invisible-we demand justice." Respective protests in New York will be led by the New York Taxi Workers Alliance, as well the Independent Drivers Guild. Drivers in DC, San Francisco, Atlanta, Philadelphia, and Boston also plan to strike. ONE MORE THING And it's a big one. Mother Jones is launching a new Corruption Project to do deep, time-intensive reporting on the corruption that is both the cause and result of the crisis in our democracy. The more we thought about how Mother Jones can have the most impact right now, the more we realized that so many stories come down to corruption: People with wealth and power putting their interests first-and often getting away with it. Our goal is to understand how we got here and how we might get out. We're aiming to create a reporting position dedicated to uncovering corruption, build a team, and let them investigate for a year-publishing our stories in a concerted window: a special issue of our magazine, video and podcast series, and a dedicated online portal so they don't get lost in the daily deluge of headlines and breaking news. We want to go all in, and we've got seed funding to get started-but we're looking to raise $500,000 in donations this spring so we can go even bigger. You can read about why we think this project is what the moment demands and what we hope to accomplish-and if you like how it sounds, please help us go big with a tax-deductible donation today. Donate Now RELATED This Researcher Rode 5,000 Miles With Uber to Understand the Gig Economy TONYA RILEY New York Just Became the First City to Give Uber Drivers a Minimum Wage TONYA RILEY Uber Has a Powerful New Opponent: Elizabeth Warren INAE OH Pelosi and Schumer "This Is the Moment to Throw Down": Dems Clash Over Prescription Drug Prices KARA VOGHT Advertise with Mother Jones WE RECOMMEND John Bolton and Mike Pompeo Have Gotten a Lot of Things Wrong About Venezuela DAN SPINELLI Jack Dorsey's Diet Is Wacky. Is it Also Dangerous? TOM PHILPOTT Here's What Democratic Presidential Candidates Are Saying About the Uber Strike TONYA RILEY Mike Pompeo Admitted the Arctic Is Melting. He Just Didn't Mention Why. DAN SPINELLI Advertise with Mother Jones LATEST One Person's Downsizing Becomes a New Citizen's Treasure DAVID BEARD At Big DC Shindig, Trump Courts GOP Fundraisers Who Shunned Him in 2016 RUSS CHOMA AND DAVID CORN Schumer Accuses McConnell of "Aiding and Abetting" the Russians PEMA LEVY Georgia Governor Brian Kemp Just Banned Abortions After Six Weeks. Black Female Lawmakers Aren't Having It. MARISA ENDICOTT Advertise with Mother Jones VIEW COMMENTS Independent. In print. In your mailbox. Inexpensive, too! Subscribe today and get a full year of Mother Jones for just $12. Subscribe Mother Jones Magazine Cover : May + June 2019 June 2019 podcast Smart. Fearless. Audio. It's us but for your ears. Listen on Apple Podcasts. Subscribe » Looking for news you can trust? Subscribe to our free newsletters. Your email here ABOUT Our Staff Financials Jobs Events Contact Us SUPPORT Ways to Give Advertise With Us Store SUBSCRIBE Magazine Subscriptions Give a Gift Subscription Email Newsletters Podcasts Customer Service Copyright © 2019 Mother Jones and the Foundation for National Progress. All Rights Reserved. Terms of Service Privacy Policy Powered by WordPress.com VIP


If you're going to cut and paste, maybe try some paragraph breaks?


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

*PLEASE!!!!!*


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## MoonlightingPHD (Feb 11, 2019)

OP, studies have shown almost 42% of Rideshare drivers are illiterate or barely literate.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> ...Advertise with Mother Jones


Old Soviet front group, un-American commies.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Old Spanish and Irish proverb "when the river sounds, carries water." Basically when you hear a rumor long enough most likely it's true.
> 
> Skip to main content DONATE Search&#8230; "Corruption Isn't Just Another Scandal. It's the Rot Beneath All of Them": That's where we explain why Mother Jones is going big with a new Corruption Project. We aim to hire, build a team, and do time-intensive reporting to understand corruption as a pattern, not just isolated incidents. If you like how that sounds, help us go all in with a tax-deductible donation today. Donate POLITICS 7 HOURS AGO Here's What Democratic Presidential Candidates Are Saying About the Uber Strike "I stand with the Uber and Lyft drivers." Tonya Riley TONYA RILEY Fellow Bio In March, Uber and Lyft drivers protested in front of an Uber's Los Angeles office over a 25 percent cut in pay. Scott Varley/SCNG via ZUMA On Wednesday, thousands of Lyft and Uber drivers will protest low pay, a lack of benefits and poor working conditions from the companies in eight cities across the country. They will have the support of several prominent 2020 Democratic presidential candidates. Advertise with Mother Jones Mother Jones asked 16 Democratic presidential campaigns if they plan to honor the strike. Representatives for Andrew Yang, Eric Swalwell, Cory Booker, Tim Ryan, and Kristen Gillibrand affirmed that their campaigns would honor the strike. Tulsi Gabbard, Beto O'Rourke, Jay Inslee, Julian Castro, John Hickenlooper, Kamala Harris, and Joe Biden did not respond; Bernie Sanders and Elizabeth Warren also did not respond, but they have both publicly expressed for striking workers in the past. Bernie Sanders ✔ @BernieSanders Uber says it can't pay its drivers more money, but rewarded its CEO with nearly $50 million last year. People who work for multibillion-dollar companies should not have to work 70 or 80 hours a week to get by. I stand with the Uber and Lyft drivers going on strike on May 8. 49.8K 2:49 PM - May 3, 2019 Twitter Ads info and privacy 11.9K people are talking about this Warren tweeted her support of a driver strike in March and has criticized Uber's labor practices for the ways they keep the middle class from achieving economic stability. Elizabeth Warren ✔ @ewarren [email protected] and @Lyft executives are preparing to cash in by taking their companies public, so they're squeezing their drivers and slashing their pay. The drivers are fighting for living wages and better working conditions-and I stand with them.https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/uber-lyft-drivers-los-angeles-strike-over-pay-working-conditions-n987276 &#8230; 3,534 10:31 AM - Mar 30, 2019 Twitter Ads info and privacy Uber and Lyft drivers in Los Angeles strike over pay, working conditions "I'm drowning in this gig economy," one striking driver told NBC News. nbcnews.com 1,075 people are talking about this SIGN UP FOR OUR NEWSLETTERS Subscribe and we'll send Mother Jones straight to your inbox. Email Even as 2020 contenders sharply criticize the tech industry's unregulated power, rideshares have become central to modern campaign operations. According to first quarter campaign filings, Democrats have already collectively spent more than $10,000 on Uber and nearly $7,000 Lyft rides. In their campaigns' first quarter, Warren, Yang, and Harris spent the most on rideshares-about $3,000 each. Buttigieg's campaign, which exclusively used Uber, reported spending around $600. Castro dropped the least, spending a little more than $400. Worker criticism of Uber and Lyft gets at a key labor issue-a side effect of the gig economy is that many workers are without the protections and benefits afforded by traditional jobs. But over the past five years of organizing, the efforts of rideshare drivers have resulted in some change-New York City passed the first law in the country to require Uber to pay its drivers $17.22 hourly minimum in December. But federally, gig workers are even less protected under the Trump administration. In late April, the Department of Labor issued an opinion letter to an unnamed "virtual marketplace company" that the company's "service providers" would be classified as contractors under the Fair Labor Standards Act. In contrast, many 2020 Democrats have used their congressional offices to champion gig workers and demand dramatic labor reforms. Sens. Cory Booker, Gillibrand, and Sanders all co-sponsored legislation that would increase bargaining rights for employees misclassified as independent contractors. Similar legislation was also sponsored by Senators Kamala Harris and Warren during the last congressional session. Indeed, nearly every 2020 Democratic candidate has expressed support for a $15 minimum wage. Advertise with Mother Jones "Big corporations like Uber and Lyft have a responsibility to their employees, but in order to pad their bottom lines, these companies twist themselves in knots to deny their workers rights and benefits," Evan Lukaske, national press secretary for the Gillibrand campaign, said in a statement. "The solution is to empower these workers and force these corporations to the table." Other candidates also emphasized the need to support workers. "Cory supports the Uber and Lyft drivers striking tomorrow across the country and supports their fight for higher wages and greater job security," Booker press secretary Sabrina Singh wrote in a statement to Mother Jones. "As our labor market continues to change, we must redouble our efforts to ensure a living wage and meaningful benefits for all. In solidarity, Cory will not be crossing any picket lines tomorrow." "Technology has opened whole new frontiers of business and opportunity, but we can't forget that working men and women are still the lifeblood of our economy in every sector," said Rep. Eric Swalwell in a statement to Mother Jones. "I'll always stand with working Americans." GET OUR AWARD-WINNING MAGAZINE Save big on a full year of investigations, ideas, and insights. Subscribe The support for striking workers has been a common theme in the 2020 race so far. During a 10-day strike by Shop & Stop supermarket employees in New England, Sen. Amy Klobuchar and Mayor Pete Buttigieg showed up on the picket line, as did Massachusetts Sen. Elizabeth Warren, while other candidates offered statements of support. Neither Klobuchar or Buttigieg's campaigns responded to Mother Jones' request for comment. Democratic candidates have also met with organizations like American Federation of Teachers, International Association of Machinists and Aerospace Workers, and participated in a forum for Service Employees International Union workers. The protest is planned in advance of the launch of Uber's IPO on Thursday. Similar protests in California were staged before Lyft went public in April. "We provide an essential service, but Uber and Lyft investors are only ones reaping the benefits," said Karim Bayumi, a Lyft driver in a statement released by Drivers United LA. "Our picket and rally will show that rideshare drivers will not be invisible-we demand justice." Respective protests in New York will be led by the New York Taxi Workers Alliance, as well the Independent Drivers Guild. Drivers in DC, San Francisco, Atlanta, Philadelphia, and Boston also plan to strike. ONE MORE THING And it's a big one. Mother Jones is launching a new Corruption Project to do deep, time-intensive reporting on the corruption that is both the cause and result of the crisis in our democracy. The more we thought about how Mother Jones can have the most impact right now, the more we realized that so many stories come down to corruption: People with wealth and power putting their interests first-and often getting away with it. Our goal is to understand how we got here and how we might get out. We're aiming to create a reporting position dedicated to uncovering corruption, build a team, and let them investigate for a year-publishing our stories in a concerted window: a special issue of our magazine, video and podcast series, and a dedicated online portal so they don't get lost in the daily deluge of headlines and breaking news. We want to go all in, and we've got seed funding to get started-but we're looking to raise $500,000 in donations this spring so we can go even bigger. You can read about why we think this project is what the moment demands and what we hope to accomplish-and if you like how it sounds, please help us go big with a tax-deductible donation today. Donate Now RELATED This Researcher Rode 5,000 Miles With Uber to Understand the Gig Economy TONYA RILEY New York Just Became the First City to Give Uber Drivers a Minimum Wage TONYA RILEY Uber Has a Powerful New Opponent: Elizabeth Warren INAE OH Pelosi and Schumer "This Is the Moment to Throw Down": Dems Clash Over Prescription Drug Prices KARA VOGHT Advertise with Mother Jones WE RECOMMEND John Bolton and Mike Pompeo Have Gotten a Lot of Things Wrong About Venezuela DAN SPINELLI Jack Dorsey's Diet Is Wacky. Is it Also Dangerous? TOM PHILPOTT Here's What Democratic Presidential Candidates Are Saying About the Uber Strike TONYA RILEY Mike Pompeo Admitted the Arctic Is Melting. He Just Didn't Mention Why. DAN SPINELLI Advertise with Mother Jones LATEST One Person's Downsizing Becomes a New Citizen's Treasure DAVID BEARD At Big DC Shindig, Trump Courts GOP Fundraisers Who Shunned Him in 2016 RUSS CHOMA AND DAVID CORN Schumer Accuses McConnell of "Aiding and Abetting" the Russians PEMA LEVY Georgia Governor Brian Kemp Just Banned Abortions After Six Weeks. Black Female Lawmakers Aren't Having It. MARISA ENDICOTT Advertise with Mother Jones VIEW COMMENTS Independent. In print. In your mailbox. Inexpensive, too! Subscribe today and get a full year of Mother Jones for just $12. Subscribe Mother Jones Magazine Cover : May + June 2019 June 2019 podcast Smart. Fearless. Audio. It's us but for your ears. Listen on Apple Podcasts. Subscribe » Looking for news you can trust? Subscribe to our free newsletters. Your email here ABOUT Our Staff Financials Jobs Events Contact Us SUPPORT Ways to Give Advertise With Us Store SUBSCRIBE Magazine Subscriptions Give a Gift Subscription Email Newsletters Podcasts Customer Service Copyright © 2019 Mother Jones and the Foundation for National Progress. All Rights Reserved. Terms of Service Privacy Policy Powered by WordPress.com VIP


AND, You think anyone will take the time to read your post??


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Dems of course will give an empty nod to any strike.
"Labor Labour Labor!"
Then they get back in one of their 5 Lincoln Navigators and drive back to their compound with 7 heat pumps and 10,000 square feet of waste.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Strike was brilliant.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MoonlightingPHD said:


> OP, studies have shown almost 42% of Rideshare drivers are illiterate or barely literate.


And the other 58% of rideshare drivers in America can't read or speak English.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

There are things called paragraphs,. That is why no one will read a wall of text. Be concise, get to the point and use paragraphs for each subject. That's what English class taught me anyway.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Consequences of the strike more and more liberal politicians will try to benefit by making an example of Uber. It's becoming a popular cause and liberals will make sure to capitalize on the opportunity. 
This is a huge problem for uber.

Ocasio Cortez is pounding. Here's her tweet.

NYC's fourth driver suicide. Yellow cab drivers are in financial ruin due to the unregulated expansion of Uber. What was a living wage job now pays under minimum. We need: - to call Uber drivers what they are: EMPLOYEES, not contractors - Fed jobs guarantee - Prep for automation https://t.co/FjfapJV2ni


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

RideshareDog said:


> too many words


You think it's easy work to cut and paste?


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Ouch, that hurt my eyes.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Old Spanish and Irish proverb "when the river sounds, carries water." Basically when you hear a rumor long enough most likely it's true.
> 
> Skip to main content DONATE Search&#8230; "Corruption Isn't Just Another Scandal. It's the Rot Beneath All of Them": That's where we explain why Mother Jones is going big with a new Corruption Project. We aim to hire, build a team, and do time-intensive reporting to understand corruption as a pattern, not just isolated incidents. If you like how that sounds, help us go all in with a tax-deductible donation today. Donate POLITICS 7 HOURS AGO Here's What Democratic Presidential Candidates Are Saying About the Uber Strike "I stand with the Uber and Lyft drivers." Tonya Riley TONYA RILEY Fellow Bio In March, Uber and Lyft drivers protested in front of an Uber's Los Angeles office over a 25 percent cut in pay. Scott Varley/SCNG via ZUMA On Wednesday, thousands of Lyft and Uber drivers will protest low pay, a lack of benefits and poor working conditions from the companies in eight cities across the country. They will have the support of several prominent 2020 Democratic presidential candidates. Advertise with Mother Jones Mother Jones asked 16 Democratic presidential campaigns if they plan to honor the strike. Representatives for Andrew Yang, Eric Swalwell, Cory Booker, Tim Ryan, and Kristen Gillibrand affirmed that their campaigns would honor the strike. Tulsi Gabbard, Beto O'Rourke, Jay Inslee, Julian Castro, John Hickenlooper, Kamala Harris, and Joe Biden did not respond; Bernie Sanders and Elizabeth Warren also did not respond, but they have both publicly expressed for striking workers in the past. Bernie Sanders ✔ @BernieSanders Uber says it can't pay its drivers more money, but rewarded its CEO with nearly $50 million last year. People who work for multibillion-dollar companies should not have to work 70 or 80 hours a week to get by. I stand with the Uber and Lyft drivers going on strike on May 8. 49.8K 2:49 PM - May 3, 2019 Twitter Ads info and privacy 11.9K people are talking about this Warren tweeted her support of a driver strike in March and has criticized Uber's labor practices for the ways they keep the middle class from achieving economic stability. Elizabeth Warren ✔ @ewarren [email protected] and @Lyft executives are preparing to cash in by taking their companies public, so they're squeezing their drivers and slashing their pay. The drivers are fighting for living wages and better working conditions-and I stand with them.https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/uber-lyft-drivers-los-angeles-strike-over-pay-working-conditions-n987276 &#8230; 3,534 10:31 AM - Mar 30, 2019 Twitter Ads info and privacy Uber and Lyft drivers in Los Angeles strike over pay, working conditions "I'm drowning in this gig economy," one striking driver told NBC News. nbcnews.com 1,075 people are talking about this SIGN UP FOR OUR NEWSLETTERS Subscribe and we'll send Mother Jones straight to your inbox. Email Even as 2020 contenders sharply criticize the tech industry's unregulated power, rideshares have become central to modern campaign operations. According to first quarter campaign filings, Democrats have already collectively spent more than $10,000 on Uber and nearly $7,000 Lyft rides. In their campaigns' first quarter, Warren, Yang, and Harris spent the most on rideshares-about $3,000 each. Buttigieg's campaign, which exclusively used Uber, reported spending around $600. Castro dropped the least, spending a little more than $400. Worker criticism of Uber and Lyft gets at a key labor issue-a side effect of the gig economy is that many workers are without the protections and benefits afforded by traditional jobs. But over the past five years of organizing, the efforts of rideshare drivers have resulted in some change-New York City passed the first law in the country to require Uber to pay its drivers $17.22 hourly minimum in December. But federally, gig workers are even less protected under the Trump administration. In late April, the Department of Labor issued an opinion letter to an unnamed "virtual marketplace company" that the company's "service providers" would be classified as contractors under the Fair Labor Standards Act. In contrast, many 2020 Democrats have used their congressional offices to champion gig workers and demand dramatic labor reforms. Sens. Cory Booker, Gillibrand, and Sanders all co-sponsored legislation that would increase bargaining rights for employees misclassified as independent contractors. Similar legislation was also sponsored by Senators Kamala Harris and Warren during the last congressional session. Indeed, nearly every 2020 Democratic candidate has expressed support for a $15 minimum wage. Advertise with Mother Jones "Big corporations like Uber and Lyft have a responsibility to their employees, but in order to pad their bottom lines, these companies twist themselves in knots to deny their workers rights and benefits," Evan Lukaske, national press secretary for the Gillibrand campaign, said in a statement. "The solution is to empower these workers and force these corporations to the table." Other candidates also emphasized the need to support workers. "Cory supports the Uber and Lyft drivers striking tomorrow across the country and supports their fight for higher wages and greater job security," Booker press secretary Sabrina Singh wrote in a statement to Mother Jones. "As our labor market continues to change, we must redouble our efforts to ensure a living wage and meaningful benefits for all. In solidarity, Cory will not be crossing any picket lines tomorrow." "Technology has opened whole new frontiers of business and opportunity, but we can't forget that working men and women are still the lifeblood of our economy in every sector," said Rep. Eric Swalwell in a statement to Mother Jones. "I'll always stand with working Americans." GET OUR AWARD-WINNING MAGAZINE Save big on a full year of investigations, ideas, and insights. Subscribe The support for striking workers has been a common theme in the 2020 race so far. During a 10-day strike by Shop & Stop supermarket employees in New England, Sen. Amy Klobuchar and Mayor Pete Buttigieg showed up on the picket line, as did Massachusetts Sen. Elizabeth Warren, while other candidates offered statements of support. Neither Klobuchar or Buttigieg's campaigns responded to Mother Jones' request for comment. Democratic candidates have also met with organizations like American Federation of Teachers, International Association of Machinists and Aerospace Workers, and participated in a forum for Service Employees International Union workers. The protest is planned in advance of the launch of Uber's IPO on Thursday. Similar protests in California were staged before Lyft went public in April. "We provide an essential service, but Uber and Lyft investors are only ones reaping the benefits," said Karim Bayumi, a Lyft driver in a statement released by Drivers United LA. "Our picket and rally will show that rideshare drivers will not be invisible-we demand justice." Respective protests in New York will be led by the New York Taxi Workers Alliance, as well the Independent Drivers Guild. Drivers in DC, San Francisco, Atlanta, Philadelphia, and Boston also plan to strike. ONE MORE THING And it's a big one. Mother Jones is launching a new Corruption Project to do deep, time-intensive reporting on the corruption that is both the cause and result of the crisis in our democracy. The more we thought about how Mother Jones can have the most impact right now, the more we realized that so many stories come down to corruption: People with wealth and power putting their interests first-and often getting away with it. Our goal is to understand how we got here and how we might get out. We're aiming to create a reporting position dedicated to uncovering corruption, build a team, and let them investigate for a year-publishing our stories in a concerted window: a special issue of our magazine, video and podcast series, and a dedicated online portal so they don't get lost in the daily deluge of headlines and breaking news. We want to go all in, and we've got seed funding to get started-but we're looking to raise $500,000 in donations this spring so we can go even bigger. You can read about why we think this project is what the moment demands and what we hope to accomplish-and if you like how it sounds, please help us go big with a tax-deductible donation today. Donate Now RELATED This Researcher Rode 5,000 Miles With Uber to Understand the Gig Economy TONYA RILEY New York Just Became the First City to Give Uber Drivers a Minimum Wage TONYA RILEY Uber Has a Powerful New Opponent: Elizabeth Warren INAE OH Pelosi and Schumer "This Is the Moment to Throw Down": Dems Clash Over Prescription Drug Prices KARA VOGHT Advertise with Mother Jones WE RECOMMEND John Bolton and Mike Pompeo Have Gotten a Lot of Things Wrong About Venezuela DAN SPINELLI Jack Dorsey's Diet Is Wacky. Is it Also Dangerous? TOM PHILPOTT Here's What Democratic Presidential Candidates Are Saying About the Uber Strike TONYA RILEY Mike Pompeo Admitted the Arctic Is Melting. He Just Didn't Mention Why. DAN SPINELLI Advertise with Mother Jones LATEST One Person's Downsizing Becomes a New Citizen's Treasure DAVID BEARD At Big DC Shindig, Trump Courts GOP Fundraisers Who Shunned Him in 2016 RUSS CHOMA AND DAVID CORN Schumer Accuses McConnell of "Aiding and Abetting" the Russians PEMA LEVY Georgia Governor Brian Kemp Just Banned Abortions After Six Weeks. Black Female Lawmakers Aren't Having It. MARISA ENDICOTT Advertise with Mother Jones VIEW COMMENTS Independent. In print. In your mailbox. Inexpensive, too! Subscribe today and get a full year of Mother Jones for just $12. Subscribe Mother Jones Magazine Cover : May + June 2019 June 2019 podcast Smart. Fearless. Audio. It's us but for your ears. Listen on Apple Podcasts. Subscribe » Looking for news you can trust? Subscribe to our free newsletters. Your email here ABOUT Our Staff Financials Jobs Events Contact Us SUPPORT Ways to Give Advertise With Us Store SUBSCRIBE Magazine Subscriptions Give a Gift Subscription Email Newsletters Podcasts Customer Service Copyright © 2019 Mother Jones and the Foundation for National Progress. All Rights Reserved. Terms of Service Privacy Policy Powered by WordPress.com VIP


This post is illegible.

ollegible.Old American saying.....GET A LIFE


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Oh jeese you back again? 
Hows that overthrowing uber app coming along?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Paragraphs are your friend.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Oh jeese you back again?
> Hows that overthrowing uber app coming along?


Nope, got a necromancer in the party resurrecting things long dead.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Can someone summarize the Op book in less than 10 words?

I do have 1/10 of a life and ADD, can’t read a book without paragraphs right now.


----------



## DarcysGirl (Oct 29, 2020)

Isn’t there a moderator in here somewhere? 
*peers around* 
whatever, I’m new, carry on, Old Man Yells At Cloud


----------



## Sold My Soul For Stars (Dec 26, 2017)

DarcysGirl said:


> Isn't there a moderator in here somewhere?
> *peers around*
> whatever, I'm new, carry on, Old Man Yells At Cloud


&#128587;‍♀ Moderator here &#128587;&#127995;‍♂ what can I do you for you?

For future reference, you can always hit the report button or scroll down to the bottom of the screen and click contact us, if you need someone right away

Welcome to the forum ! &#128513;


----------

